# Screen printing and fulfillment - Recommendations?



## Digitalcash (May 18, 2014)

Hi, After using Teespring for the past 6 months I'm looking to build my brand and have found there a a few decent looking companies out there who can do screen printing with Fulfillment service. The prices tend to be around $10 per Tee with a print of around 150 min. Most require min 200 sales per month too. That all seems OK, but was after if anyone here could recommend some places after having some good experience with them?


----------



## printaura (Apr 5, 2005)

What type of minimums and prices are you looking for to make it work for you?


----------



## sherrifulkerson (May 19, 2014)

Sorry to hijack this question but I am looking for the same information.

I need fulfillment all the way from printing to dropshipping for less than $9 total. Is that even possible?


----------



## blackcheese (May 18, 2014)

I figured out the math and it costs about $3/white shirt and $4-5/black shirt (including shirt + ink) so if you want shipping included for $9 you're leaving no meat left in the transaction for the person drop shipping and doing all the work to a make a profit. $11.50 is typically the cheapest you'll find.


----------



## travistxc (May 16, 2014)

Digitalcash said:


> Hi, After using Teespring for the past 6 months I'm looking to build my brand and have found there a a few decent looking companies out there who can do screen printing with Fulfillment service. The prices tend to be around $10 per Tee with a print of around 150 min. Most require min 200 sales per month too. That all seems OK, but was after if anyone here could recommend some places after having some good experience with them?


I am using a company that I am very happy with.
If you want the contact shoot me a message


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

sherrifulkerson said:


> Sorry to hijack this question but I am looking for the same information.
> 
> I need fulfillment all the way from printing to dropshipping for less than $9 total. Is that even possible?


Yes that is very possible.


----------



## ryguy (Jul 7, 2014)

Can someone fill me in on any of the above recommended fulfilment companies? I have designs & a brand that I would like to create, but am looking for a company that can print and dropship the orders for my business. I'm located in Toronto and am only offering the shirts within Canada at the moment.
Any help would be appreciated - I'm new to the industry.
Thanks!


----------



## JackyBrown (Jan 23, 2014)

Is your site the best way to reach out to you with similar questions?

JB



tchandler52 said:


> Yes that is very possible.


----------



## ryguy (Jul 7, 2014)

tchanlder52, I'm still interested in a potential opportunity with you if you're available!

Appreciate it - thanks!


----------



## devo2014 (Aug 28, 2014)

Please send me the contact information for your drop ship company. 

devo2014

Thanks so much.


----------

